# Is mobile limited to one catalog?



## mikecox (Dec 14, 2016)

When I create a collection in my Personal catalog there is an option to sync with mobile, but that option isn't available in my work catalog.  I"m guessing that means Mobile can only sync with one catalog?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes, One catalog at a time.


----------



## mikecox (Dec 14, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Yes, One catalog at a time.


Thanks.  I was afraid of that.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 14, 2016)

Lightroom Mobile is not designed for mobile devices like your Surface Book or my MBP.   I think a change is needed.  Adobe could develop a Lightroom Mobile app for Windows 10 and another for MacOS and this would solve the problem  OR Adobe could designate a LR catalog to be in target only mode to receive and contribute to a Master LR catalog that is designated as the source.


----------



## mikecox (Dec 14, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Lightroom Mobile is not designed for mobile devices like your Surface Book or my MBP.   I think a change is needed.  Adobe could develop a Lightroom Mobile app for Windows 10 and another for MacOS and this would solve the problem  OR Adobe could designate a LR catalog to be in target only mode to receive and contribute to a Master LR catalog that is designated as the source.


Maybe in the future.  I'm using it on my Galaxy S6 phone.  

Since you mentioned my Surface... I run Lr on an external monitor (#2) 99% of the time but when I move Lr to the Surface monitor I can't read any of the text in the menus. My resolution is at 3000x2000, as recommended, but at that resolution, it's virtually impossible to read the menus; without the magnifier utility. I've tried changing it but the size of the text doesn't start getting large enough to read until I reach 1280x1024, and that creates real estate issues and effects the taskbar on #2 for some reason.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 14, 2016)

Preferences>Interface Tab>Panels>Font Size>Pick a larger one from the drop-down list (there are some there which were specifically added for large resolution monitors). Though I can't recall from my testing on a Surface Pro 4 if that helped with the menus, but I also don't recall having any issues with them. I'll maybe have another look.


----------



## mikecox (Dec 14, 2016)

mikecox said:


> Maybe in the future.  I'm using it on my Galaxy S6 phone.
> 
> Since you mentioned my Surface... I run Lr on an external monitor (#2) 99% of the time but when I move Lr to the Surface monitor I can't read any of the text in the menus. My resolution is at 3000x2000, as recommended, but at that resolution, it's virtually impossible to read the menus; without the magnifier utility. I've tried changing it but the size of the text doesn't start getting large enough to read until I reach 1280x1024, and that creates real estate issues and effects the taskbar on #2 for some reason.


Thanks Jim! I've been going crazy with the small text when Lr in on my #1 monitor /-:


----------

